# Gelatin FX



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

what do you need to know?


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm good up through the part I call "Making the gelatin". After that, less so.

Really what I'm looking for are tutorials and help in shaping appliances. For instance, if I'm doing a skull (not saying I am, I don't know what I want to do yet), can you just lump some gelatin on your cheek and somehow shape the glob into a cheekbone, or something similar? 

Obviously it would be easier to go the traditional route and make a lifecast of my face, then build up on the cast, but I'm trying to go a little more crude, since I don't have much time left. 

Just the basics, really....like I said, having played with the stuff and done the "melting face" look, I'm impressed. I'm just looking for something (anything) more refined.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd sculpt your appliance on any model and mold it then pour the gelatin in the mold. Same process as a latex piece, just gelatin.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Close to the same process! just a few important steps to add.

Quickest...
Sculpt a flat back appliance, mold it. Very important!!! Spray the mold with a cooking spray as a release! if you don't you will have a gelatin impregnated worthless mold! Unlike latex, which dries and uses the mold to absorb moisture, gelatin cools to a useful viscosity and will stick to a dry mold.
Heat and pour your gelatin, let cool, gently remove from mold, lightly powder with talc, store them with out touching each other in the fridge.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah that's the part I didn't feel like doing. I'll just freehand it for this year. Thanks all!


----------

